# Abandoned junkyard



## Denon (Feb 18, 2013)

Revisited some old photos and thought I try edit them a little different then last time. Feel free to C&C.

1.


 Abandoned Junkyard by T.Onnemar, on Flickr

2.


 Abandoned by T.Onnemar, on Flickr

3.


 Old rusty Beetle by T.Onnemar, on Flickr


----------



## Mully (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice ....I hope you shot some closeups as ther are so many nice details there to shoot..... from the leaves looks like you shot these awhile ago..... if it is close I would go back


----------



## KenC (Feb 18, 2013)

^^^ Yes, close-ups.  The front of that bus looks especially interesting.


----------



## TimothyJinx (Feb 18, 2013)

I really like the 2nd one with the diagonal lines. Ironic, isn't it, that something so "ugly" can make such an interesting photograph?


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 18, 2013)

Very cool shots!


----------



## Denon (Feb 18, 2013)

Mully said:


> Nice ....I hope you shot some closeups as ther are so many nice details there to shoot..... from the leaves looks like you shot these awhile ago..... if it is close I would go back





KenC said:


> ^^^ Yes, close-ups.  The front of that bus looks especially interesting.



Yeah, I have some close-ups laying around but haven't had the time to postprocess them yet. But yeah, these are taken a while back(summer 2010 to be exact), but someday I will go back.



TimothyJinx said:


> I really like the 2nd one with the diagonal lines. Ironic, isn't it, that something so "ugly" can make such an interesting photograph?



Thanks! Yup, kind of funny that something that's been neglected for so many years can be of interest(especially when it come to photographs). But I love this place, ther's tons of cars and car parts spreaded all over the woods so it's a great place.



Rick58 said:


> Very cool shots!



Thanks!


----------

